# HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUDI!!!



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

my baby is a year old today!!!!!!! whoohoo!!!
ima get some b-day pics after i sleep and whatnot, but... yay for my babyy!!!

first day home








to now









she's my baby, ima get her some yummy treats and whatnot!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rudi!!!! Give her a birthday hug for me and Peanut


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Bday Rudi hugs


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rudi Roo!!! She is soo beautiful!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yea Happy B Day Rudi she's such a gorgeous girl  Did Rudi have a puppy party with her friends lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

HAPPY BDAY RUDI..... WHOOP WHOOP! Get that puppy some bones she can munch on 

and omg rudi as a puppy, I just want to eat her up!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUDI*


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

Happy birthday Rudi!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Happy Happy Birthday Rudi!!!! I love her pics, she seems to have this "who me?" expression!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

*~HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUDI BABY~*​:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rudi!!!! What a cutie!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUDI!!!! The gang and I hope you have a great day, can't wait to see b-day pics


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Happy Bday Rudi!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Happy b-day rudi..I got you tickets to a concert.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL thanks guys! she's having a swell b-day so far! the neighbor brought her a treat and she got to chew on a chip clip (grrr) and sniff some dog booties. whoohoo!!! LOL


----------

